# 1st Attempt at scratch building



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Just completed my 1st attempt at scratch building and would like comments/suggestions.

The structure is HO scale and measures 4.5" x 2" and is 2.5" at the peak. Everything was created from basswood strips (either 1/16 or 1/8 thick)except the windows that were store bought. The interior was done purely to support the interior and the roof has been glued on with Arlene's tacky glue.

I am thinking that I may use wood cut to scale next time rather than having to do the trimming, whittling & scoring that I had to do on this project.

All comments welcome as I'm still struggling up the learning curve and seem to have 'fat fingers' when it comes to the detail work.

Steve


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looks Cozy. :thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

i like it a lot congrats on your first build


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, much better than I would have done!


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool stuff. I REALLY like the variation of the colors in the wood siding. Did you just use India ink and Alcohol, or was it some other magic potion?

Whaddya use for the shingled roof?

As far as suggestions, what was the building built for (originally)? What's the building used for "today" - the era of your layout. I'd say add a few signs and go from there.

A solid start, even for chubby fingers! 

Kingred


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks to all for your comments.

Kingred - the siding is stained using Hunterline blue-grey weathering liquid. The shingled roof is 1/4" basswood scored lengthways and then scored to give shingled effect. I'm pleased with the way the weathering brought out the shingles.

Inspiration for the building itself was from 1 of the buildings in SierraWest logging town kit. I'll set up this building a some sort of bunkhouse. Era is late 1800's; early 1900's


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Steve,

Looks great! I especially like the weathered tones of the exterior wood clapboards. Very nice!

TJ


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm still in the hammer & tong section and haven't gotten to fine details.
Now lessee, where did I put them 'fine motor skills'.
Your shack looks fine as frog hair.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks Great.:thumbsup:

A little criticism?

The stove pipe looks odd. Maybe too long?
Maybe it is the top cover piece?

The 2 small arrows, little touch up around the windows?
It looks kind of white around them? Maybe the camera flash is doing it?

The 2 big arrows, how come the one side is not even with the other side?
See the gap at the side that is shorter at the top?

All in all, good for your first.
It needs a little fine tuning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I think it looks great for your scratch build.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

great work for a first time scratch build!! like it!!


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Big Ed

Thanks for the observations - I completely agree with the stove pipe - old pipe gone; new stove pipe under construction.

Around the windows - maybe a bit of the flash but some black paint mixed with alcohol should fix that

I'm going to make new corners going right up to the roof. I should have noticed that before my Arlene's tacky glue became Arlene's stick like h... glue
.

thanks to all for your comments - 
Steve


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Steve,

what part of Oakville you in? I am just off Third line.

Nice cabin by the way.

Craig


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm finding it very so humorous that you are having a conversation about living in Oakville! That is the name of our MRR!!!*Oakville Junction*, named after my eldest. I'll have to find you on my map of Canada...

Flash53 - you receive criticism & critique very gracefully. Kudos.


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Craig

just off 3rd line - north of QEW.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol, we are blocks from each other. I used to live even closer our last house was on Pilgrims way.

We should meet up for a coffee and shoot the breeze.

Kingred,

I love Oakville. Its a great little town (city) that I moved to about 10 years and I think I will be here forever.

Craig


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Flash53 said:


> Big Ed
> 
> Thanks for the observations - I completely agree with the stove pipe - old pipe gone; new stove pipe under construction.
> 
> ...


I know first hand how the camera, at least mine, highlights imperfections that you really can't see with the naked eye.

What you can do about the corner that is too short is to just plant an evergreen tree there.
No one will see it then.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

big ed;143758
What you can do about the corner that is too short is to just plant an evergreen tree there.
No one will see it then.:D:thumbsup:[/QUOTE said:


> Big Ed - I may plant that evergreen on the other side, still not happy with the chimney but that can wait. Corners right up to the eave, much more satisfied with that.
> 
> Kingred - Oakville's pretty much on the north eastern shore of Lake Ontario.
> 
> Craig - PM me sometime.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Perfect now. :thumbsup:
I think how tall it was was making it look odd to me.
Looks better now that it is shorter.

The wood pile is a nice touch.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The chimney is normally at least as high as the roof peak, so it's just about right now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The chimney is normally at least as high as the roof peak, so it's just about right now.



Yes for chimneys that is the rule, if not at least as high, they maybe a bit higher then the roof.

I was going to ask why he didn't put a chimney on but figured the stove would have kept them warm in the winter.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The wood pile is an excellent touch.


----------

